# Westchester Train and Toy Show



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunday, December 14 from 9am till 3pm at the Westchester County Center in White Plains,NY. Rte 119 at the Bronx River Parkway.

The Hudson River LS RR Club will be set up on the stage with three loops running entertaining the kiddies while the parents spend money. Hope anyone in the area will stop in and come meet us.

Pat McCarty


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Pictures from the show, this is a table top display..
Nick


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick note that we'll be doing it again on Sunday, Feb. 1st from 9 am to 3 pm. Same location, Westchester County Center in White Plains,NY. 

Pat McCarty


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dont forget Guys this sunday Feb 1st from 9am till 3pm at the Westchester County Center in White Plains,NY. Rte 119 at the Bronx River Parkway. I think it will be GG-1 and E-8 day at the show come on out and have some fun...


----------

